# is hunting squirrels with a 177 a bad idea?



## skater1146 (Jan 19, 2006)

ive got a powerline 880 .177...i use hollow point premier pellets (crosman) is it a good idea, i mean is it possible to kill a squirrel this way?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

If the pellets you have shoot accurately and consistently, then your setup is perfect for squirrels. Just make sure you pump the gun no more than 10 times, or you'll damage the air seals. Don't be afraid to pump it the full ten, though, because that's what it was designed to fire at. Especially with squirrels, you want to take a head shot. If you haven't had much practice, then a heart shot wouldn't be a bad thing to start with. Also, since your gun probably has a maximum velocity of about 685 feet per second with the pellets, you'll want to keep your shots kind of close, around 20-30 yards until you learn the limits of your rifle. Good luck, and happy hunting. Let me know if you want a good squirrel recipe!


----------



## RM422 (Jan 20, 2005)

I second what Cleankill47 said.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i actually have the same gun and fire the same type pellets......and i have killed many squaks with it.....but i recently went to beeman .177 hollowpoint with added velocity nad i have truly fallen in love.....these lil pellets are MEAN.....they really get the job done


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Ohio, do you mean those gold-coated hollow points? I love those things! Flawless headshots, and even body shots. One bushytail I hit in the chest, he exploded right off the branch like I'd hit him with a cannon and fell to the ground. I'm pretty sure he was dead before he even fell...

By the way, skater, I started my squirrel hunts with a Powerline 856 and a $10 scope, which I still own and still use every now and then.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The only .17 cal I plan to squirrel hunt wih is my .17 HMR. If I was heart set on squirrel hunting with a pellet rifle, I would step up to the .22 or even the .25 cal guns.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Remington7400, there is no reason to make Skater think that he needs to go out and buy another gun to hunt squirrels with when the gun he has will do better than fine. I'm not bashing your 17 HMR, as a matter of fact, I'm getting myself one in the next few months/weeks/whenever-I-get-the-money-together. All he asked, though, is if the gun he already had would kill a squirrel, and the answer is yes. As long as he stays within about 15-25 yards to start, it should do fine. By the way, I have a .22 Cal. Benjamin pneumatic, and it loves squirrels. I love the fact that it has no recoil. However, I do still have that Powerline 856, and it kills those bushytails just as quickly, just as accurately, and just as efficiently as I could want.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Remington7400, there is no reason to make Skater think that he needs to go out and buy another gun to hunt squirrels with when the gun he has will do better than fine. I'm not bashing your 17 HMR, as a matter of fact, I'm getting myself one in the next few months/weeks/whenever-I-get-the-money-together. All he asked, though, is if the gun he already had would kill a squirrel, and the answer is yes. As long as he stays within about 15-25 yards to start, it should do fine. By the way, I have a .22 Cal. Benjamin pneumatic, and it loves squirrels. I love the fact that it has no recoil. However, I do still have that Powerline 856, and it kills those bushytails just as quickly, just as accurately, and just as efficiently as I could want.


I'll agree with that. The .177 cal pellet rifle will defiantly kill squirrels. Heck, I have an old Benjamin 97 (cabels special) in .22 cal and I have killed more than a few squirrels with it, and will probably hunt with it again in the future. All I was saying is a rimfire rifle is a better choice. Will a pellet rilfe kill a squirrel? Yes. Is it the best tool for the job? No.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Okay, Remington7400, it's good to have that cleared up. I wholly agree that a rimfire is better suited overall to the task of hunting, I've got my Henry lever to tell you that, but that's not to say that you can't have some fun and a bit more of a challenge with an airgun... :sniper:

Basically, Skater, if you go out and shoot a few things with it, and you think it has the power you want, go ahead and try to take a squirrel. Make it a headshot, preferably from the side, right behind the eye and under the ear. That doesn't ruin meat, and it kills cleanly, quickly, and efficiently. Then, you'll know for sure, and there's nothing like that first successful shot...

Be sure to let us know how it goes, alright?

Good hunting. 8)


----------



## hunter31 (Mar 14, 2007)

If it has good fps it will do fine :sniper:


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

My friend killed plenty of gray with tha setup but he used mostly daisy sharps


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

That's what I'm using for rabbits in my back yard. I don't like it much but it'll get the job done most of the time. Is yours very accurate? I can't get mine to group for crap with any pellets I put thru it...


----------

